# New Dish CEO: Hey Netflix, Watch Your Back



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Excuse us while we loosen our tie and unbutton our shirt, it's getting a little heated in here. In an interview with the Associated Press, newly appointed Dish Network CEO, Joe Clayton, essentially took off his white glove and slapped Netflix in the face with it. Or at least that's how we're interpreting his comments."​Story Here








Joe Clayton
​Wow - after reading these two articles, I hope IPTV doesn't get too fragmented. Any cost savings we're reaping now will be lost if we wind up having to subscribe to a lot of different services for our content. We'd each end up being kind of like our own individual cable service......​


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah, its going to be interesting how this shakes out. The beauty is that this site will be here and ready to discuss what DISH does with streaming.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah, its going to be interesting how this shakes out. The beauty is that this site will be here and ready to discuss what DISH does with streaming.


Yes sir, thank you once again BTW

But my only question is, from what I have read HughesNet can only do so much with speeds they offer. I wonder how Dish is going to make it faster? It seems to me Dish wants to become a broadband provider and offer high speed via satellite Internet. Or am I wrong with thinking that?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Yes sir, thank you once again BTW
> 
> But my only question is, from what I have read HughesNet can only do so much with speeds they offer. I wonder how Dish is going to make it faster? It seems to me Dish wants to become a broadband provider and offer high speed via satellite Internet. Or am I wrong with thinking that?


Hard to say. It sounds to me though like Dish is getting ready for the transition. They will probably offer both streaming and satellite but I would guess over time the satellite video part will get phased out.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Yes sir, thank you once again BTW
> 
> But my only question is, from what I have read HughesNet can only do so much with speeds they offer. I wonder how Dish is going to make it faster? It seems to me Dish wants to become a broadband provider and offer high speed via satellite Internet. Or am I wrong with thinking that?


unless i missed some changes, dish is a wildblue reseller, not hughesnet;

wilblue was purchased by viasat, the company that already produced wildblue equipment, a couple of years ago. they already had a new satellite underconstruction known as wildblue-1; with a 100Gbps throughput, it will be the fastest consumer satellite broadband service available.

the satellite is supposed to launch this year; i haven't read anything about it in at least a year, so you may do some digging on google and see what you find. at the time, they were talking about offering 15Mbps packages and greatly increased fair-access policy caps, specifically to allow for streaming video.

as for dish network's blockbuster service; unless they move to a monthly subcription plan, i don't see them taking much of netflix's pie. does anyone here enjoy paying $3-$4 per movie "rental" fees?

i'm quite satisfied with what netflix has available for streaming, but with many customers complaining about the newest movies not being available, these massive studio deals netflix is making will eventually increase the cost of the service, maybe to the point that they start a per-movie "rental fee" for new releases. only at that point could i see blockbuster or even redbox making a move on netflix's turf.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

brant said:


> unless i missed some changes, dish is a wildblue reseller, not hughesnet;
> 
> wilblue was purchased by viasat, the company that already produced wildblue equipment, a couple of years ago. they already had a new satellite underconstruction known as wildblue-1; with a 100Gbps throughput, it will be the fastest consumer satellite broadband service available.
> 
> ...


You missed something charlie bought hughesnet


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Athlon646464 said:


> Wow - after reading these two articles, I hope IPTV doesn't get too fragmented. Any cost savings we're reaping now will be lost if we wind up having to subscribe to a lot of different services for our content. We'd each end up being kind of like our own individual cable service......


As the saying goes, be careful what you wish for, because you just might get it.

People have been whining for ala carte programming so they can pay less. Well, here you go. This is what you are gonna get.

The problem is, you are not gonna pay less. You are gonna end up paying just as much and probably MORE. You are gonna get a fragmented market, where it will end up costing just as much, in total, to subscribe to all the services you need for JUST the channels you want, compared to what you were paying for the whole lot of channels thru cable.

And on top of that, you are gonna have to pony up more for the internet connection because the cable companies want their money back(via base costs, overages/caps), that you are no longer paying them for programming.


----------

